# TTRS Intake Systems



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Is the only aftermarket intake system available right now the ITG Maxogen intake? Does anyone know of anyone else developing one? I also assume the stock intake is pretty good as is..

http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8j/itg-maxogen-air-induction-kit-audi-ttrs-2-5tfsi


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I think APR had mentioned they were planning to develop one but so far they've been using the stock airbox on the stage 3 car prototypes that I've seen pics of.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

The stock intake looks fine to me. I wouldn't replace things to just replace them.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AWE did lots of testing and the OEM intake is pretty darn good. Not much room for improvement.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> AWE did lots of testing and the OEM intake is pretty darn good. Not much room for improvement.


The stock intake does seem like a good design. Good to hear it does a great job from factory.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahhhh my videos are famous


----------



## RS Pilot (Aug 2, 2012)

APR is in the works of developing one, no ETA yet, but it will surely be second-to-none. Hope this helps


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The only airbox better then OEM is a upgraded OEM airbox.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Just wanted to update this thread with the development and release of our intake. It improves upon the OEM inlet tube design with a carbon fiber, large-diameter carbon fiber tube and heat shield, and utilizes a high-flow conical DryFlow air filter to yield gains of up to 14 WHP on stock turbo setups, and over 30 WHP on big-turbo setups. :thumbup:

More info can be found in the release below. 

034Motorsport is pleased to present our *Carbon Fiber Audi TT-RS Intake System* for the 2.5 TFSI! *We are making these available to pre-order through August 20th, and will need at least 6 more buyers in order to meet our target production run.* Production parts are expected to be ready on or before September 15th. :thumbup:

034Motorsport’s engineers spent extensive effort to develop a complete cold air intake solution for the TT RS that yields horsepower and torque gains over the well-designed factory airbox. During the development process, many iterations were designed, prototyped, and tested, ultimately resulting in this beautifully-manufactured Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System. This intake offers horsepower and torque gains throughout the powerband, with peak gains of up to 16 crank horsepower and 13 ft-lbs of torque on stock turbo tunes, and over 35 crank horsepower and 24 ft-lbs with an upgraded turbocharger. 

*Maximizing Airflow*










034Motorsport engineers first created a CFD-optimized carbon fiber intake tube, which is a direct, high-performance replacement for the plastic factory accordion hose. Using CAD software and 3D scanning technology, 034Motorsport was able to maximize the cross-sectional area of the intake tube while being mindful of space constraints, including the factory high-pressure fuel pump and firewall.



The resulting part is a functional work of art - maximizing performance given the factory space constraints and featuring smooth transitions that ensure optimal airflow to the turbo inlet.

*Minimizing Intake Air Temperature*



To ensure that the 034Motorsport Cold Air Intake System draws in cool, dense air, the system includes a carbon fiber heat shield to replace the upper airbox. Bolting to the factory lower airbox, this heat shield allows the high-flow conical filter to breathe cold air from the factory inlet duct before the radiator. Both the carbon fiber heat shield and carbon fiber intake tube feature a fiberglass backing layer to aid in isolating cold, dense intake air from the heat of the engine bay.

*Performance Air Filter*



The 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake system houses a high-flow conical air filter with double-layer pleated cotton filtration medium. This air filter design offers increased flow through an enlarged filtration surface, while ensuring superior filtration.

*OEM+ Fit & Finish*

034Motorsport carefully selected the carbon fiber weave on the intake tube and upper airbox heat shield to match the factory carbon fiber engine trim found in the Audi TT RS's 2.5 TFSI engine bay. The 034Motorsport Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake System was designed to fit like a factory part, and mates directly to the turbo inlet pipe and factory lower airbox to provide an OEM+ look.

*Dyno-Verified Wheel Horsepower & Torque Gains*

034Motorsport's engineering and development efforts were validated on multiple vehicles using our Mustang AWD Dynamometer to ensure that the 034Motorsport Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake System provided substantial increases in horsepower and torque on both stock turbo vehicles and ones with upgraded turbo kits alike. 

*Peak Wheel Horsepower & Torque with Stage 2:*

*Stock Intake:* 377 Wheel Horsepower / 421 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*034 Carbon Fiber Intake:* 390 Wheel Horsepower / 429 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Peak Wheel Horsepower & Torque with Stage 3:*

*Stock Intake:* 460 Wheel Horsepower / 424 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*034 Carbon Fiber Intake:* 491 Wheel Horsepower / 443 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Product Features & Details*

*Features:*

Developed In-House by 034Motorsport's Engineering Team
High-Quality Carbon Fiber Construction
OEM+ Fit & Finish Matches Factory Carbon Fiber Engine Trim
Dyno-Proven Horsepower & Torque Gains
Improved Engine & Induction Sounds
Increased Throttle Response
Compatible with Stock, RS500, and APR Stage 3 Turbochargers
Large-Diameter CFD-Optimized Air Intake Tube
Fiberglass-Backed Heat Shield
Improved Airflow from Factory Airbox & Intake Tube
High Performance Pleated Cotton Air Filter
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Air Intake Tube
034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Upper Airbox Heat Shield
034Motorsport Double-Layer Pleated Air Filter
Installation Hardware
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2012 - 2013 Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI (8J)
*Wheel Horsepower Dyno | Stage 2 100 Oct | 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake vs. Stock Airbox*



*Wheel Horsepower Dyno | Stage 3 100 Oct | 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS Cold Air Intake vs. Stock Airbox*



*Click Here to Pre-Order the Audi TT-RS Air Intake!*








Please don't hesitate to contact me directly via PM or email with any questions. 

Cheers,
Laszlo


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Let me be the first to admit, it looks like AWE left some meat on the bone. This intake absolutely improves upon the stock box and looks great too!


----------

